# avoir beau + infinitif



## cassan

Salut, Hola

_Le président sortant, *a beau dire* qu'il laissera un pays en paix à son successeur le 1er décembre, le dialogue avec les autorités est au point mort.
_
qu'est-ce qu'on entend pour "a beau dire"?

Merci,
=)


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *D. **Avoir* + adj. + inf.  Cette constr. ne se rencontre que lorsque _beau_ tient le rôle d'adj. mais avec valeur adverbiale. _Avoir beau dire, faire, penser; a beau mentir qui vient de loin._


Creo recordar que la traducción "*avoir beau*" = por más que.


----------



## Patri84

Lo que dice marcos es correcto, podría ponerse de varias maneras en tu frase:

_Le président sortant, *a beau dire* qu'il laissera un pays en paix à son successeur le 1er décembre, le dialogue avec les autorités est au point mort._

''(...) ya puede decir que le legará a su sucesor un pais en paz el 1 de diciembre, pero el diálogo con las autoridades se encuentra en punto muerto''

''Por más que el presidente que deja el cargo diga que le legará un país en paz a su sucesor el día 1 de diciembre, el diálogo con las autoridades se encuentra (sin embargo_= une petite nuance qu'on peut enlever_) en punto muerto.''

En este caso lo que dice marcos encaja mejor con el texto y el registro, pero para contextos más 'de la calle' o distentidos se podría usar 'ya puede...'

También se puede usar '*aunque *_x_ diga..., esto es lo que pasa'.

AVOIR + BEAU + VERBE PRINCIPAL = MÊME SI + VERBE (INDICATIF)

Me he enrollado pero creo que así lo entenderás mejor.

Un saludo y buenos días.

P.


----------



## cassan

Hola y gracias por sus amables sugerencias,

Donc, est-ce q'une autre reformulation de la phrase pourrait bien être:



> _Le président sortant, *a beau dire* qu'il laissera un pays en paix à son successeur le 1er décembre, le dialogue avec les autorités est au point mort.
> _



*Bien que* le Président sortant a dit qu'il laissera un pays en paix à son successeur le 1er décembre, *la vérité c'est* que le dialogue avec les autorités est au point mort.

Merci
=)


----------



## lacoba

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

Ví un hilo donde se explica la expresión Être Beau, pero he encontrado la expresión Beau Être... ¿que quiere decir?

Esta fué la frase que encontré: _Aussi un état de langue a-t-il beau être un résultat fortuit, ce constat n'est à la portée qye dans un point de vue réellement prospectif._

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## omep

_Hola lacoba,

Traduciría la frase de esta manera :_

Por lo tanto un estado de idioma, por mucho que sea un resultado fortuito, esta constatación...


_En esta frase, "beau" es un adverbio, un ejemplo :_

*j'ai beau* essayer, je n'y arrive pas : *por mucho que* lo intente, no lo consigo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No se trata de _beau être_ sino de la expresión idiomática muy francesa: _avoir beau + infinitivo_.
**** Hilos unidos.
Habría que buscar el origen de esta expresión en el proverbio "a beau mentir qui vient de loin" que significa que es fácil mentir cuando a uno no le conoce nadie. A este proverbio los hablantes habrían añadido una frase compensatoria del estilo: " (pero) siempre se descubre al mentiroso".
Viene a ser el equivalente de _bien que_ (Para este proverbio sería: bien qu'il mente facilement/ aunque le sea fácil mentir a quien viene de lejos)

_Beau _sigue siendo pues un adjetivo aquí, Omep y el verbo es sustantivo.
A _por mucho que_ se puede añadir un sencillo _aunque_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## torito

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola: ¿podría alguien ayudarme a traducir estos dos fragmentos de una canción de Charles Aznavour?

*** Norme 17
Gévy (moderadora)
*J'avais beau m'y attendre*
Mon cœur vide de tout
*Ressemble à s'y méprendre*
A Paris au mois d'août

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

torito said:


> *J'avais beau m'y attendre*
> Mon cœur vide de tout
> *Ressemble à s'y méprendre*
> A Paris au mois d'août


 
por más que lo veía venir,
mi corazón vacío de todo
se parece, hasta el punto de confundirse,
a París en el mes de agosto.


Espera confirmación o crítica de quienes más saben.


----------



## torito

Gracias.


----------



## esteban

¡Hola torito!

_Il fallait s'y attendre_ podría traducirse en castellano por "era de esperarse". En _j'avais beau m'y attendre_, _beau_ se utiliza para darle más insistencia a la oración (desempeña la misma función que el_ sí_ en este ejemplo "Juan _sí _que metió la pata"). Una manera de traducir _j'avais beau m'y attendre_ podría ser entonces "Por más previsible que fuera". _Ressemble à s'y méprendre_ significa que (mi corazón) se parece tanto (a París en el mes de agosto_) _que es muy fácil equivocarse.

J'avais beau m'y attendre
Mon cœur vide de tout
Ressemble à s'y méprendre
A Paris au mois d'août

Por más previsible que fuera
Mi corazón desangrado
Pareciera reflejar
A París en el mes de agosto 

PD Veo que ya te han dado una propuesta, ¡así que ya tenés dos opciones!

Saludos

esteban


----------



## torito

Perdonad por no daros las gracias antes. Así que Gracias.


----------



## Little Chandler

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola:

¿Cómo traduciríais la siguiente frase?
_J'ai beau savoir qu'il est tombé dans une marmite de potion magique étant petit, ce garçon m'étonnera toujours !_

La frase es de Panoramix en "Asterix et Cléopâtre" (pag. 20). Sé más o menos lo que quiere decir, pero siempre me ofrece dudas la forma _avoir beau_.

Gracias.


----------



## franro2003

Hola:

_J'ai beau savoir qu'il est tombé dans une marmite de potion magique étant petit, ce garçon m'étonnera toujours !_

Aunque sé/sepa que este chico se cayó en la marmita de la poción mágica cuando era pequeño, no deja de sorprenderme. 

O cualquier equivalente de aunque. Es lenguaje familiar.

No tengo el cómic a mano, pero imagino a Asterix o a alguien del pueblo alucinando al ver a Obelix levantando un menir.


Ciao


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
me parece que se dice "por mas que" (con un acento sobree "a")

saludos!


----------



## franro2003

Por más que, por mucho que... están muy bien como traducciones también.


----------



## imara

La traducción de esta expresión en el diccionario es "por más que", pero me pregunto si se puede usar de otra manera. En el texto que me interesa:

"Il a beau croire qu'il est Donald, elle a beau se croire Élisabeth. Il a beau croire qu'elle est Élisabeth. Elle a beau croire qu'il est Donald: ils se trompent amérement"

me da la sensación de que significa que ellos creen eso y no dudan de esa creencia. Si la puntuación fuese otra, no tendría problema en ver el significado primero. 

¿Algún aporte?
Gracias


----------



## atajou

Creo que es más:

por más que... : aunque una y mil veces...


Yo traduciría: 
Por más que él crea ser Donald, por más que ella se crea Élisabeth. Por más que él crea ser Élisabeth. Por más que ella crea ser Donald: se equivocan amargamente.


----------



## soy-yo

atajou said:


> Creo que es más:
> 
> por más que... : aunque una y mil veces...
> 
> 
> Yo traduciría:
> Por más que él crea ser Donald, por más que ella se crea Élisabeth. Por más que él *crea ser* Élisabeth. Por más que ella *crea ser* Donald: se equivocan amargamente.


 
No será "que ella es" y "que él es"

Tal vez me equivoco


----------



## chics

_Por más que_ es un significado, gramaticamente va bien en algunas frases pero no en todas. _Avoir beau_ es una oposición o concesión, con un significado general de "aunque" que añade un significado de algo que se repite constantemente, de un esfuerzo o de cantidad.

Algunas opciones podrían ser algo como: _él piensa firmemente que es Donald_, o _él no para de pensar que es Donald_, etc.

Espera opciones mejores.


----------



## GURB

Coincido con la traducción de Atajou, aunque yo emplearía el modo indicativo cree para hacer más efectiva, más real la acción de creer.
De sobra sabemos que la tendencia del español actual es usar el subjuntivo con esa locución. Es correcto en todos los casos, ya que el locutor siempre tiene la posibilidad de considerar que la cantidad de esfuerzos realizados es, para él, insuficiente. Entraña la idea de un límite que no se ha alcanzado. Sin embargo, como con _aunque_, cabe la posibilidad de emplear el indicativo para  presentar un hecho como real, para darle más efectividad.
Quizá: por mucho que+ INd. sería preferible. Cree mucho que es Donald. _Por mucho que cree que es D.._..


----------



## chics

En castellano tiene que ser con un subjuntivo, si se opta por "por mucho que". _Por mucho que se *crea* Donald._


----------



## imara

Muchas gracias a todos. Lo del verbo está claro. Lo que no me gustaba era la traducción de "avoir beau" con el sentido de "aunque" con esos signos de puntuación. Veo que Ionesco usa puntos  y dos puntos, y no comas, como recurso estilístico para dar énfasis al asunto.
Saludos


----------



## soy-yo

Una pregunta entonces por favor :
Cuál va ser la diferencia en español entre : "il a beau se croire Donald" et "il aura beau se croire Donald" (con "más que" y "por mucho que").

Yo también tengo dificultades con el subjuntivo. (Gracias Gurb por la explicación)

D'ailleurs ne dirait-on pas plutôt en français "il aura beau se croire Donald" ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je continue la discussion et l'emploi des modes après cette locution.
La forme: _il a beau être sympa_ peut signifier que l'on considère comme effective la sympathie que dégage cette personne et elle correspond dans ce cas à "bien qu'il soit sympa"; mais elle peut également signifier que l'on envisage la virtualité de sa sympathie, son caractère éventuel (il peut être sympa) = même s'il est sympa.
Le choix du mode est fonction de l'analyse que l'on fait des intentions du locuteur dans la phrase française; étant bien entendu (voir plus haut) que avec "por más (mucho) que" le subjonctif est toujours possible et qu'il s'impose largement dans la langue actuelle sans que pour autant l'indicatif soit totalement délaissé ( Ce qui contituerait d'ailleurs un appauvrissement des nuances de la langue) _Por muy simpático que es o que sea_. Voici deux exemples à l'appui avec l'indicatif.
_...porque, la verdad, por mucho que pienso no doy con ella_ (sacado de Locas por el fútbol/Crea):ici l'indicatif accentue la force de la réflexion; avec un subjonctif elle serait plus atténuée.
_Estos recuerdos se animan ahora como destellos intermitentes que lanza la memoria, y por mucho que pretendo fijarlos para rescatar unas imágenes precisas, en muchos casos no hay ni sombra de fechas o lugares _in Memorias de un bufón (2001) de A.Boadella. Les exemples sont multiples et j'en ai beaucoup d'autres à fournir et peut-être plus parlants que ceux-la.
Soy-yo: avec _ il aura beau_ l'indicatif est exclu.
Sin más


----------



## Ganímedes4

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola. Quería saber los posibles significados de "beau faire". Me han dicho que vale por "por más que" pero en la frase que os pongo abajo no me cuadra, y para mi vale más por " tal como". En fin, os pongo la frase:
J'ai beau faire une chorinique assez peu puriste, je reçois beaucoup de courrier d'auditeurs très sensibles à la qualité de la langue utilisée.

gracias


----------



## Paquita

J'ai beau faire = Por más que haga...(algunos dirán "por más que hago")

No hay otro sentido sino el de "aunque" pero le quitas algo... Aquí, parece que  se esfuerza cada vez menos en hacerlo bien y sin embargo, la gente ...etc


----------



## Lingard

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos:
¿Cuál es el significado de la expresión "j´ai beau", com p. ej. en "j´ai beau t´aimer toujours"?
Gracias.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

A pesar de...
Por mucho que te siga queriendo


----------



## Paquita

Aquí, en el III encontrarás la traducción y abajo, unos enlaces hacia este foro con más de cuatro hilos que tratan de lo mismo. Piensa en consultar primero nuestro maravilloso diccionario (norma 1)


----------



## Lingard

Gracias a ambos. No deja de ser una expresión difícil para asimilar en español. Y si, Paquit&, ya recurriré en lo sucesivo primero al diccionario.


----------



## migeneracion

Avoir beau se traduit bien par "por más que"?

Comment, dans ce cas là, traduire "On avait beau lui répéter que..." Por ms que se le Repetía que..." ???

merci


----------



## fragnol123

Sí, la traducción es "por más que".
"On avait beau lui répéter que" : por más que le repitieras que...


----------



## catatrad

Sí, así es: por más que, por mucho que…

  Por más que le repitiéramos que...
  Por mucho que le repitiéramos que ...

  Y creo que también podrías poner:
Pese a que le repitiéramos que...
Aunque le repitiéramos que... 

¿Qué opinan los españoles?


----------



## Nananino

Hola hola!
Veamos si el español mexicano nos ayuda...
ahora que ya leí esta cadena y algunas del foro inglés-francés. tengo mucha más idea de lo que significa

Cuando haces la búsqueda en google del término... encuentras algunas páginas que hablan de lo difícil que es traducir _"*avoir beau*"... _

_en México (no sé si en otros países de habla hispana también) utilizamos algunos términos... QUE ESPERO NOS AYUDEN_
_*"da igual" "de nada sirve" "de nada le sirve a alguien" *_

_Sugiero estas frase como equivalente, ya que , he encontrado dificultades para que una misma (de las ya propuestas) se pueda utilizar en todas las ocasiones que nos topamos la forma "*avoir beau*" _
_También, hay muchas propuestas, que le dan (a mi parecer) un significado un poco desviado del término..._

_Entonces:_

_on *avait beau* lui répéter que..._

_Quedaría ---> *de nada* (nos) *servía* repetirle que..._

Y... de algún modo se puede utilizar, *da igual *(puesto que el significado más universal de "avoir beau" es... *que nada cambia*)
__ 
_*J'ai beau*_ _savoir qu'il est tombé dans une marmite de potion magique étant petit, ce garçon m'étonnera toujours !_
 
*Da igual* si me entero que (él) cayó dentro de un caldero con posión cuando era pequeño, ese muchacho siempre me sorprenderá!
 
*Con esto, creo que ya tenemos una idea más precisa de avoir beau y frases más sencillas para combinar.*

* X0*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Nananino said:


> _*J'ai beau*_ _savoir qu'il est tombé dans une marmite de potion magique étant petit, ce garçon m'étonnera toujours !_
> 
> *Da igual* si me entero que (él) cayó dentro de un caldero con posión cuando era pequeño, ese muchacho siempre me sorprenderá!
> 
> 
> *X0*


Désolée mais je ne suis pas d'accord: la frase francesa dice en esencia:
- aunque me lo hayan dicho un sinfín de veces / aunque lo sepa a ciencia cierta...   No es un condicional lo que se expresa aquí sino una certeza.

La frase española presenta una eventualidad en el futuro.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nananino

Hola de nuevo:

Muy cierto! Gracias por corregir ése desvío hacia la eventualidad en el futuro...

Da igual que yo sepa (no como condición, sino como hecho)...
Nada cambiará que yo sepa/... (no como condición, sino como hecho)...

Suena rarísimo, pero esa sería mi conclusión después de la ayuda de Cintia&Martine

No encuentro una forma más clara, o sencilla para interpretarla

:0)


----------



## Anioushka

¿Qué te parece "Es inútil que haga/piense/diga..., ...?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Al intentar buscar una alternativa a la traducción exacta (¡por una vez que tenemos una expresión que significa exactamente lo mismo! ) "por más que"/"por mucho que", vais cambiando totalmente el sentido de la expresión. No entiendo vuestro empeño... a no ser que "por más que"/"por mucho que" no se empleen fuera de España. ¿Es así? ¿Sonaría raro en Perú y México?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *Gévy*: por mucho que nos empeñemos, la traducción exacta de *avoir beau + lo que sea* es *por más que* o *por mucho que*.

- J'ai beau savoir qu'il est tombé dans une marmite de potion magique étant petit,...
- Por más que sepa que de pequeño se cayó en el caldero de la poción mágica,...


----------



## Melanie72

*nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado
*​
Hola a todos!! Tengo un problema, no se como traducir una frase francesa que ya no entiendo bien la frase en francés.. la frase esta : " j'ai beau être un cheval , je finissais par me crever" .Luego tengo dos problemas , el primero es el sentido de "cheval" que he traducido por "mula" porque he pensado que se trataba de una expresion que decia que la persona trabajaba mucho... y mi segundo problema es  que no se como traducir "j'ai beau être" 

He traducido la frase por " por muy mula que sea, acababa por matarme"

El contexto es que una mujer trabja mucho sus estudios y que esta cansada... Gracias!!


----------



## Loucai no soucai

Bonjour,

*Avoir beau + infinitif* se traduit par *por más que*
En français, on pourrait aussi dire: "Même si je suis..."


----------



## imagine_dream

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola gente, sé que este tema se ha discutido ya mucho, pero bueno, a mí aun me queda la duda.

Il adorait Madame de Rênal. « Elle a beau être noble et moi le fils d'un ouvrier, elle m'aime...(...).

Mi propuesta es: El adoraba a la señora de Rênal. A pesar de ser de la nobleza y yo el hijo de un obrero, ella me ama...

Se trata de una frase de Le rouge et le noir de Stendhel.

Un saludo. Marta!


----------



## Little Chandler

Pues mira, he mirado en la edición española que tengo en casa: "Letras Universales" de Cátedra (traducción de Emma Calatayud), y dice:

_Adoraba a la señora Rênal. «Aunque ella pertenezca a la nobleza y yo sea el hijo de un pobre obrero, la verdad es que me ama...»_


----------



## Neky

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
No os olvideís de buscar en nuestros diccionarios si existen ya hilos abiertos sobre el mismo tema.
​salut! 
 est-ce-que quelqu'un sait comment traduire au spagnol cette phrase?:
_
"le gouvernement a beau jouer la transparence"_

merci beaucoup


----------



## Bandama

Es necesario el contexto, el resto de la frase. En principio, "avoir beau" = "por mucho que".


----------



## Neky

bueno, es un texto sobre el sida y la actitud del gobierno chino la oración empieza con: _"le gouvernement a beau jouer la transparence, les Chinois_ _sont loin d'être suffisanmment informés à l'egard de la pandémie"_


----------



## Bandama

Neky said:


> bueno, es un texto sobre el sida y la actitud del gobierno chino la oración empieza con: _"le gouvernement a beau jouer la transparence, les Chinois_ _sont loin d'être suffisanmment informés à l'egard de la pandémie"_



"Por mucho/más que el gobierno juegue a ser transparente, los chinos se encuentran lejos de estar bien informados sobre la pandemia"


----------



## English-girl

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Pouvez vous m'aidez une fois de plus pour traduire la partie en gras : 

"un étranger ne sera jamais vraiment accepté, car *on a beau se dire ouvert et tolérant, il y aura toujours une part de rejet en nous*".

Je propose : 

*".....franco y tolerante, siempre habrá una parte de rechazo en nos".*

Voila, merci d'avance


----------



## dlmdtv

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​Hola señoritas y senores,

tengo una frase que para mí es muy difícil :

"j'ai beau leur dire, leur expliquer" el contexto : "una persona que repetir que tiene que comer despacio"

-> mí intento :

"por más que se lo dijo, se lo explicar"

no burlese de yo!


----------



## Paquita

Dans ce forum, nous ne nous moquons jamais de personne, si ce n'est parfois de nous-mêmes 

"por más que = ça c'est parfait 

se lo dijo = là il va falloir revoir la conjugaison
Tape "decir" en haut du forum, puis sur conjugar (allez, tiens, le lien direct ...http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=decir) 

se lo explicar = on ne t'a jamais parlé de ce qui se passe quand des pronoms personnels compléments accompagnent un infinitif ???

Allez, donne ta solution, maintenant, je suis sûre que tu vas trouver seul(e) !
(ne t'inquiète pas, nous serons là pour corriger, le cas échéant )

(no se burlen de *mí*/no os burléis de mí)


----------



## dlmdtv

quiero morir...es correcto

mi segundo intento (con ayuda):
"por más que se lo digo, explicarselo"
o
" por más que se lo digo, se lo explico"

gracias para tu ayuda (correcto ?)

(-> al imperativo : no burlese de mí*) 
*


----------



## Paquita

dlmdtv said:


> quiero morir...es correcto
> 
> mi segundo intento (con ayuda):
> "por más que se lo digo, explicarselo" oui, si "le leur expliquer" ne dépend pas de "avoir beau" , mais se trouve dans une autre partie de la phrase ... et avec un accent (explicárselo) c'est encore mieux...
> o
> " por más que se lo digo, se lo explico" oui, si "le leur dire" et "le leur expliquer" dépendent tous deux de l'expression avoir beau (ce qui me semble plus logique, à la réflexion)
> 
> Il y aurait une autre solution avec le subjonctif pour exprimer un doute comme tu as pu le lire dans les posts précédents.
> 
> gracias para tu ayuda (correcto ?) => gracias por
> 
> (-> al imperativo : no burlese de mí) = non, il ne s'agit pas de l'impératif puisque tu as "no" mais d'une défense (ou impératif négatif = no + subjonctif à toutes les personnes et pas d'enclise...)
> 
> impératif = búrlate /búrlese de mí
> impératif négatif = no te burles/no se burle de mí


----------



## dlmdtv

gracias, tengo que progresar

_gracias *por*_ y _el *imperativo*_ (notados, no sabía que no había "enclise" en el imperativo negativo)!


----------



## Luiscestmoi

Bueno he leido todos los mensajes de arriba, y desde el principio me pareció que la mejor traducción al español seria avoir beau= tener a bien que, como por ejemplo avoir beau dire que, tener a bien decir que... Si bien es algo coloquial es asi como creo que es utilizado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola luiscestmoi y bienvenido:

Me gustaría saber lo que entiendes por "tener a bien que". Tal y como empleamos esta expresión en España, sería muy distinto de la expresión la francesa.

¿De dónde eres? Se te ha olvidado indicarlo en tu perfil. Y el español se habla en muchos países y no siempre de la misma forma.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lingard

¡Hola!

Me permito citar un par de frases de una linda canción (de Barbara):
"J'ai beau t'aimer encore, j'ai beau t'aimer toujours, 
J'ai beau n'aimer que toi, j'ai beau t'aimer d'amour, "

Y según mi profesora de francés el sentido sería "no me ha servido de nada".

O sea, más o menos nada que ver con "tener a bien que".

¿Quién tiene razón?


----------



## Pinairun

Lingard said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Me permito citar un par de frases de una linda canción (de Barbara):
> "J'ai beau t'aimer encore, j'ai beau t'aimer toujours,
> J'ai beau n'aimer que toi, j'ai beau t'aimer d'amour, "
> 
> Y según mi profesora de francés el sentido sería "no me ha servido de nada".
> 
> O sea, más o menos nada que ver con "tener a bien que".
> 
> ¿Quién tiene razón?


 

Tu profe tiene razón.
_Por más que te ame todavía, por más que te he amado siempre,,,_
Él se va.


----------



## Lingard

Gracias, Pinairun.

Uf! Pues me quitas un peso de encima, que estaba ya dudando después de revisar los mensajes anteriores.


----------



## mjsm

Hola!!
me gustaría saber el significado de "a beau avoir" en esta frase: "La dernière sortie médiatique de Canto a beau avoir déclenché un souffle révolutionnaire sur le Net".
Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Falta la segunda parte de la frase.
Te adelanto: primero debes buscar AVOIR BEAU + INF; el segundo AVOIR va con DÉCLENCHÉ, para formar un infinitivo compuesto.


----------



## mjsm

La frase completa es "La dernière sortie médiatique de "Canto" a beau avoir déclenché un souffle révolutionnaire sur le Net, il n'inspire que haussements d'épaules et sarcasmes dans la classe politique."


----------



## VRF

Bonjour tout le monde:

a falta de la segunda parte, yo diría "por mucho que la última...." o "a pesar de que la última..." o "aún habiendo provocado...."

À bientôt


----------



## utrerana

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> No se trata de _beau être_ sino de la expresión idiomática muy francesa: _avoir beau + infinitivo_.
> **** Hilos unidos.
> Habría que buscar el origen de esta expresión en el proverbio "a beau mentir qui vient de loin" que significa que es fácil mentir cuando a uno no le conoce nadie. A este proverbio los hablantes habrían añadido una frase compensatoria del estilo: " (pero) siempre se descubre al mentiroso".
> Viene a ser el equivalente de _bien que_ (Para este proverbio sería: bien qu'il mente facilement/ aunque le sea fácil mentir a quien viene de lejos)
> 
> _Beau _sigue siendo pues un adjetivo aquí, Omep y el verbo es sustantivo.
> A _por mucho que_ se puede añadir un sencillo _aunque_.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Me ha encantado ese proverbio, y me gustaría utilizarlo en redacciones o cuando sea menester, la pregunta es: ¿ comienza así con avoir beau sin más? ( es decir no hay¿ il, ni on ni nada?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Utrerana:

No te olvides de consultar los diccionarios, norma 1. Como ves, empieza tal cual, por el verbo, el sujeto viene después (qui vient de loin):





> ♦ _A beau mentir qui vient de loin._ Celui qui vient d'ailleurs a beau jeu de raconter des histoires que personne ne peut vérifier.
> CNRTL


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## utrerana

Gracias Gévy! tu as beau dire que je révise les dictionnaires, je m'oublie toujours de le faire. ( me prece que me he liado con avoir beau ).
Un beso!


----------



## passiflore

utrerana said:


> ¿ comienza así con avoir beau sin más? ( es decir no hay¿ il, ni on ni nada?


 
Bonjour,

Ce proverbe  comme beaucoup d'autres en fraçias comme en espagnol, commence par "qui"  qui vient de loin a beau mentir = quien viene de lejos tiene una bonita mentira/dice bonitas mentiras), mais pour des raisons que j'ignore a été mis à l'envers..

Passiflore


----------



## swift

Hola amigos:

A veces, por la noche, mientras la gente normal se pone a ver tele y a vaciarse el cerebro, a mí se me ocurren ideas para traducir expresiones.  Una de ellas es *'avoir beau faire qqch'*. Pensé que tal vez la construcción *'ni + gerundio'* podría funcionar a veces. Así, para el siguiente ejemplo:


> Le conducteur a beau expliquer « Ne vous inquiétez pas, ce ne sont que des jouets », les douaniers lancent la procédure d'alerte, appellent des renforts, tout en priant prestement les trois occupants de la voiture de quitter le véhicule rapporte _Le Matin_.
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/06/15/2523427_douane-suisse-fausses-armes-et-vraie-panique.html


Yo propondría (con la asistencia de una amiga que prefiere el anonimato ):





> *Ni reiterando las explicaciones*: _"No se preocupen, sólo son juguetes"_, puede el conductor evitar que los agentes de aduana lancen la alerta y llamen a refuerzos, mientras se aprestan a solicitarles a los tres ocupantes del vehículo que se bajen de él, relata _Le Matin_.


¿Qué les parece? Creo que con verbos que connotan insistencia o repetición (iterativos), se logra una traducción bastante idiomática.

Muchos saludos,


swift


----------



## garcia1683

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour !

Estoy intentado construir una frase con "avoir beau" (aunque), pero la quiero hacer negativa y no estoy seguro de cómo. La oración es ésta:

*"*_Il est en forme, *il a beau n’aller pas* à la salle de gym parce que il n’a pas de temps._*"
*
Entiendo que la estructura es sujeto + avoir conjugado + beau + infinitivo, de modo que si la frase fuese positiva diría:

"Il a beau aller à la salle..."

Pero como es negativa, no sé construirla.

Os lo agradecería mucho si me pudierais echar una mano. 

Un saludo!


----------



## DearPrudence

Se dice:
*"Il a beau ne pas + infinitif".
*
Pero en tu frase, "il a beau" no funciona


----------



## garcia1683

Pourquoi??


----------



## DearPrudence

No sé exactamente por qué  pero diría que "avoir beau" se utiliza en la primera proposición y con el resultado "sorprendiente" en la segunda.
Algo como:
*"Il a beau ne pas aller à la salle de sports, il est très en forme / il est très musclé."
"Il a beau ne pas travailler / étudier, il a toujours de bonnes notes."*

En tu frase original, podrías reformular así:
*"Il est en forme même s'il n'a pas le temps d'aller à la salle de sport."*


----------



## garcia1683

Pero los ejemplos que pones son igual que mi frase, no? Simplemente inviertes el orden. Mi oración también podría ser la siguiente:

*"Il a beau ne pas aller **à la salle de gym parce que il n’a pas de temps, il est en forme.**"
*
Te suena mejor? 

En caso de que te suene mejor así, imagino que la frase continuará siendo correcta aun si invertimos el orden, no?


----------



## DearPrudence

garcia1683 said:


> Pero los ejemplos que pones son igual que mi frase, no? Simplemente inviertes el orden. Mi oración también podría ser la siguiente:
> 
> *"Il a beau ne pas aller **à la salle de gym parce que il n’a pas de temps, il est en forme.**"
> *
> Te suena mejor?


sí, así puede funcionar. Pero 
*"Il a beau ne pas aller **à la salle de gym parce que il n’a pas de temps, il est en forme.**" *(es correcto pero no me suena muy natural: quizás porque la primera proposición es un poco larga)
Pero:
*"**Il est en forme, i**l a beau ne pas aller **à la salle de gym parce que il n’a pas de temps.**"
*no es correcto en absoluto. No sé por qué. ¡Así es!


----------



## TSR

"Avoir beau" signifie que, malgré tous ses efforts (inutiles), quelque chose va/ne va pas se produire.

_*J'aurais beau* essayer, je ne réussirai jamais.
*Même si j'*essaye *de toutes mes forces*, je ne réussirai jamais._


----------



## Mariquilla81

!Hola!

Al leer los comentarios, me ha surgido una duda:

¿Si queremos utilizar un adverbio de cantidad con la expresión "AVOIR BEAU+INFINITIF", se colocaría delante del verbo en infinitivo? Por ejemplo:

J´ai beau beaucoup essayer, je n´y arrive pas.

Es que me suena muy raro decir: J´ai beau essayer beaucoup, je n´y arrive pas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Mariquilla81 said:


> J´ai beau beaucoup essayer, je n´y arrive pas. = no lo diría por motivos de cacofonía (beau-beau)
> 
> Es que me suena muy raro decir: J´ai beau essayer beaucoup, je n´y arrive pas. = no lo diría, no sé por qué, tal vez _essayer tous les jours_, o _plusieurs fois de suite_, o _de toutes mes forces_ o cualquier expresión de tiempo o manera menos _beaucoup_



Me surge también una duda ahora: ¿cuál sería la frase en español?

beaucoup es mucho
¿Cómo encajarías este "mucho" dentro de "por más/mucho que" que es la traducción habitual de "avoir beau"?????


----------



## chlapec

Paquit& said:


> Me surge también una duda ahora: ¿cuál sería la frase en español?
> 
> beaucoup es mucho
> ¿Cómo encajarías este "mucho" dentro de "por más/mucho que" que es la traducción habitual de "avoir beau"?????


*"Por mucho que ensaye..."*


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> *"Por mucho que ensaye..."*



¡Por supuesto! 

Esto significa "j'ai beau essayer", y es la traducción de toda la vida. 

Lo que yo pregunto es cómo añadir un "mucho" a "por mucho que ensaye" para obtener un equivalente de "j'ai beau essayer beaucoup" o "j'ai beau beaucoup essayer" que es lo que se corresponde con la pregunta del post #82


----------



## Thieum McCloud

Mariquilla81 said:


> !Hola!
> 
> Al leer los comentarios, me ha surgido una duda:
> 
> ¿Si queremos utilizar un adverbio de cantidad con la expresión "AVOIR BEAU+INFINITIF", se colocaría delante del verbo en infinitivo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> J´ai beau beaucoup essayer, je n´y arrive pas.
> 
> Es que me suena muy raro decir: J´ai beau essayer beaucoup, je n´y arrive pas.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo no añadiría nunca _beaucoup_ porque me parece muy extraño, quizás por la repetición demasiado cercana del sonido _beau_. Sería mejor decir _J'ai beau essayer encore et encore_, o _J'ai beau essayer sans arrêt/cesse_. La principal idea en esta frase es la repetición más que una cantidad.


----------



## Fred-erique

Paquit& said:


> ¡Por supuesto!
> 
> Lo que yo pregunto es cómo añadir un "mucho" a "por mucho que ensaye" para obtener un equivalente de "j'ai beau essayer beaucoup" o "j'ai beau beaucoup essayer" que es lo que se corresponde con la pregunta del post #82



Quelques suggestions: Por mucho que ensaye un montón.....  Por mucho que me empeñe en intentarlo

Les espagnols diront ce qu'ils en pensent!


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je suis en train de faire un exercice lequel s'agit de transformer une série de phrases en employant _avoir beau_. Dans cette phrase j'ai quelques difficultés avec les temps verbaux, parmi d'autres.



> _- Bien qu'elle connût la vérité, il lui fallait se taire._
> Essai: Elle avait beau connaître la vérité, il lui fallait se taire.


Pourriez-vous me corriger? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

DOBRA said:


> Pourriez-vous me corriger? .


Non, il n'y a rien à corriger


----------



## DOBRA

Rebonjour,

Est-ce que vous utilisez d'habitude cette expression (_avoir beau_) à l'oral ? Ou est-elle resté reléguée à l'écrit ? Merci. Bonne soirée !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Dobra:

C'est une expression très courante, aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit. Et elle est très pratique aussi puisqu'il n'y a plus qu'à mettre un infinitif après.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Lo que yo pregunto es cómo añadir un "mucho" a "por mucho que ensaye" para obtener un equivalente de "j'ai beau essayer beaucoup" o "j'ai beau beaucoup essayer" que es lo que se corresponde con la pregunta del post #82


Ahora es el post 77.  Hecha esa salvedad:

_Por más que intento e intento, no lo logro._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pues yo diría: "Por mucho que lo intente" o "Por más que intente/trate...".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hola, 

Son las primeras frases del día en el libro diario de Mathilde.

"Eh bien, non. J'ai beau faire. Beau dire. Beau prendre les meilleures résolutions. Ca revient tout le temps. Et le pire est que ..."

La traducción que encuentro para esta expresión es "aunque", sin embargo aqui no parece corresponder. 
Mi idea fue "tengo a bien" pero fue un pálpito mío, nada más. 

Conclusión, no sé que significa. Al menos aquí, no tengo idea. 

Merci. Kaxgufen.


----------

